# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Helsinki haluaa purkaa Variotram-kaupan

## kuukanko

Päivän HBL uutisoi, että Helsinki haluaa purkaa matalalattiavaunujen kaupan. Uutinen on ainakin jonkun aikaa luettavissa www.hbl.fi:ssä.

Uutisen mukaan vaunut eivät tule riittävän hyviksi edes Saksassa tehtyjen korjausten jälkeen. Kaupan purku johtaisi raitiovaunupulaan, jonka helpottamiseksi HKL on alkanut jo etsiä lisää käytettyjä raitiovaunuja Euroopasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Ei ihan pikkujuttu. Hankintasopimus lienee varsin tiukka, koska Bombardier on joutunut venymään näinkin paljon. Mutta tosiasia on perimmältään se, että ongelma ei ole yksin vaunu, vaan vaunun ja HKL:n radan yhteensopivuus.

Yksi ratkaisu korin väsymisiälle on sekin, että valitaan vaunujen käyttöalueeksi jokin reitti, jolla Variolle liian jyrkät kaarteet ja pystykaltevuudet eivät esiinny radassa. Hankalaa tälle ratkaisulle vain on se, että HKL:n rataverkko on tällä hetkellä sellainen, ettei mistään sopivaa reittiä synny heti.

Mutta esimerkiksi parissa vuodessa voisi rakentaa Jokerille raiteet, varustaa Variot moniajokelpoisiksi (ainakin 3:n vaunun junat) ja sijoitta vaunut sinne. Tämän ratkaisun yksi haitta on sakkomaksu Connexille bussisopimuksen lopettamisesta kesken sopimuskauden. Mutta 7 vuoden jaksolla se voi hyvinkin olla kokonaisuudessa edullisempaa kuin yrittää hoitaa raideliikenteen käyttäjäpotentiaalia väkisin busseilla, joiden kapasiteetti ei riitä. Viittaan vaikka HS:n tämän päivän uutiseen Jokerin tukilinjoista.

Mutta onko tällainen ajatuksenakaan mahdollista? Ei ole, jos kaikki jatkuu kuten ennenkin raitioliikenteen sorsimisena. Ratikan vastustajathan ovat saamassa kultaista asetta. Hehän voivat väittää, ettei raitioteistä ole mihinkään, koska nykyään ei edes pystytä enää tekemään raitiovaunuja. Ja raitiovaunujen kestoikä on vain 6 vuotta, kun bussien ikä on 12 vuotta. Joten kaikki ratikkasuunnitelmat vain roskiin ja lisää metroa ja liityntäliikennettä busseilla.

Sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä, että muualla maailmassa kehitys on täysin päinvastaista. Nehän ovat nämä Suomen erityisolosuhteet, kuten kaikessa.  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Eiköhän ole vielä suurempaa hallantekoa raitioliikenteelle, jos yritetään väen väkisin pitää epäonnistuneet vaunut liikenteessä. Va(u)riotramien takia muun kaluston kunnossapito kärsii. Esimerkiksi pyöräsorvi taitaapi olla jo täystyöllistetty pelkästään jatkuvasta matalavaunujen hionnasta. Ehkäpä jatkossa otetaan lusikka kauniiseen käteen ja tilataan vain osaksi matalalattiaista kalustoa, jossa on normaalit moottoritelit päädyissä. Ja mielellään mallia, joka on koeteltu valmiiksi.

----------


## karihoo

> Hankintasopimus lienee varsin tiukka, koska Bombardier on joutunut venymään näinkin paljon. Mutta tosiasia on perimmältään se, että ongelma ei ole yksin vaunu, vaan vaunun ja HKL:n radan yhteensopivuus.


Maksavana asiakkaana tekisin juuri niin tiukan hankintasopimuksen, että jos valmistaja ei lupauksistaan huolimatta pysty tekemään _HKL:n radoille sopivia_ vaunuja niin voin perua kaupan.




> Tämän ratkaisun yksi haitta on sakkomaksu Connexille bussisopimuksen lopettamisesta kesken sopimuskauden.


Tarkoitit varmaan Concordia Bus Finlandia. Muuten kyllä allekirjoitan kommenttisi täysin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta esimerkiksi parissa vuodessa voisi rakentaa Jokerille raiteet, varustaa Variot moniajokelpoisiksi (ainakin 3:n vaunun junat) ja sijoitta vaunut sinne. Tämän ratkaisun yksi haitta on sakkomaksu Connexille bussisopimuksen lopettamisesta kesken sopimuskauden. Mutta 7 vuoden jaksolla se voi hyvinkin olla kokonaisuudessa edullisempaa kuin yrittää hoitaa raideliikenteen käyttäjäpotentiaalia väkisin busseilla, joiden kapasiteetti ei riitä. Viittaan vaikka HS:n tämän päivän uutiseen Jokerin tukilinjoista.


Ei lainkaan hullumpi idea. 
Millainen se Jokerin profiili oikein on? Eikö sillä ollut jossain jyrkkiä nousuja? Mahtuvatko Variot esim Huopalahden ja Oulunkylän asemien alikulkutunneleista? 

Voisi olla vähän vaikeaa saada Espoo mukaan tuolla aikataululla, mutta aluksi se voisi kulkea Itäkeskuksesta Pitskuun. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Mahtuvatko Variot esim Huopalahden ja Oulunkylän asemien alikulkutunneleista?


Toki mahtuvat: nehän on mitoitettu ratikkaa varten. Jokeri-radan profiili lienee ihan pikaraitiotie-luokkaa, joten ei varmaan olisi ongelmia. Oulunkylähän voitaisiin alittaa samanlaisessa tunnelinpätkässä kuin Huopalahtikin. Sinne vaan, hyvä idea!

Mutta mistäs Varioiden korvaajia, jos niistä luovutaan?

----------


## HeSa

En oikein jaksa uskoa että kaupan purkaminen onnistu. Vaikeita neuvotteluja olisivat joka tapauksessa edessä. Mutta kannattaa varmasti harkita lisää käytettyjen vaunujen hankintaa. Esim. Mannet ovat mielestäni sekä hyviä että halpoja jos niitä tai vastaavia vain löytyisi lisää. Huono puoli on tietenkin se että ne ovat melko vanhoja eivätkä sovi kaikin puolin meidän ilmastoon.
Mutta tilpäisratkaisuna ne voisivat hyvinkin helpottaa vallitsevaa vaunupulaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toki mahtuvat: nehän on mitoitettu ratikkaa varten.


Muistan lukeneeni jostain, että kun Eliel-Saarisentien alitus Huopalahden asemalla valmistui, että tunneli olisi jäänyt nippa nappa liian matalaksi ainakin  Valmetin nivelvaunuille!

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Muistan lukeneeni jostain, että kun Eliel-Saarisentien alitus Huopalahden asemalla valmistui, että tunneli olisi jäänyt nippa nappa liian matalaksi ainakin  Valmetin nivelvaunuille!


Joo, saattaa olla että muistan väärin vaikka bussi-Jokeriakin ole työkseni ajanut.

Menisiköhän edes näin virroitin kasassa? Tällaisella radalla Variotkin pärjäisivät.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt vasta HS heräsi. Vajaa vuorokausi siihen sitten kuluikin.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135225984733

Mitään erityistä uutta HS:n uutinen ei tarjoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt vasta HS heräsi.Mitään erityistä uutta HS:n uutinen ei tarjoa.


Kyllä painetussa lehdessä oli kuitenkin aika paljon enemmän tietoa kuin HBL:ssa, vaikkakaan HS:ssa vaunuja ei kutsutakaan romukasoiksi (vrt. HBL:n skrothögar).

----------


## teme

> Yksi ratkaisu korin väsymisiälle on sekin, että valitaan vaunujen käyttöalueeksi jokin reitti, jolla Variolle liian jyrkät kaarteet ja pystykaltevuudet eivät esiinny radassa. Hankalaa tälle ratkaisulle vain on se, että HKL:n rataverkko on tällä hetkellä sellainen, ettei mistään sopivaa reittiä synny heti.
> 
> Mutta esimerkiksi parissa vuodessa voisi rakentaa Jokerille raiteet, varustaa Variot moniajokelpoisiksi (ainakin 3:n vaunun junat) ja sijoitta vaunut sinne. Tämän ratkaisun yksi haitta on sakkomaksu Connexille bussisopimuksen lopettamisesta kesken sopimuskauden. Mutta 7 vuoden jaksolla se voi hyvinkin olla kokonaisuudessa edullisempaa kuin yrittää hoitaa raideliikenteen käyttäjäpotentiaalia väkisin busseilla, joiden kapasiteetti ei riitä. Viittaan vaikka HS:n tämän päivän uutiseen Jokerin tukilinjoista.


Erittäin mielenkiintoinen idea. Onko tuo aikataulu, "parissa vuodessa", mitenkään realistinen? Mitä nuo kiskot maksaisi? Kuinka suuri on sakkomaksu Connexille?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä painetussa lehdessä oli kuitenkin aika paljon enemmän tietoa kuin HBL:ssa, vaikkakaan HS:ssa vaunuja ei kutsutakaan romukasoiksi (vrt. HBL:n skrothögar).


Niin näkyi olevan. Painetussa mm. HKL:n tj Lahdenranta kommentoi kaupan purkua ja kertoo, että vuoden 1959 vaunuja voitaisiin ottaa takaisin liikenteeseen. Lisäksi Bombardierin edustaja pääsee ääneen. Toisaalta sitten netissä oli sellaisia yksityiskohtia, joita ei ole painetussa lehdessä, esim. aiemmin hankittujen mannejen hinta 200 000 e.

----------


## ultrix

> Niin näkyi olevan. Painetussa mm. HKL:n tj Lahdenranta kommentoi kaupan purkua ja kertoo, että vuoden 1959 vaunuja voitaisiin ottaa takaisin liikenteeseen.


Liisataan Stadin Ratikat OY:ltä ex-HKL 339.  :Smile:  Ja Ludde (HKL 150) takaisin linja-ajoon.

Buscomit saadaan vauriotrameista.

----------


## vristo

Ehdotan Arkkua (HKL 181) linjalle h1A.

Joo ja onhan Keski-Euroopassa, varsinkin juuri Saksassa, runsaasti 1000mm- raitiotiejärjestelmiä. Siitä vain tutkimaan ja spekuloimaan, mitä Helsinkiin voisi tuoda  :Smile: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Erittäin mielenkiintoinen idea. Onko tuo aikataulu, "parissa vuodessa", mitenkään realistinen? Mitä nuo kiskot maksaisi? Kuinka suuri on sakkomaksu Connexille?


Helsingissä on käynnissä jo ratalinjan kaavoitus. Ratasuunnitteluun on hyvä valmius. Kiskot ja ilmajohtotarvikkeet sekä voima-asemat ovat vakiotavaraa, jota maailmalta saa hankituksi nopeasti. Maanrakennusurakkana työ on kohtalaisen yksinkertainen, kun ei sekoilla tunneleiden kanssa. Radanrakennuskapasiteettiakin taitaa olla edullisesti vapaana lähitulevaisuudessa kunhan Vuosaaren satama on kiskotettu.

Koko ratapituus on noin 21 km. Hintahaarukka on 5-10 Me/km. Keskimäärin 7,5 Me, joten urakka on siinä 160 Me kokonaisuudessaan.

Concordian (siis ei Connex, kuten jo Karihoo korjasi) sopimussakoista en osaa sanoa, mutta näyttää siltä, että pelkällä nykyisellä 550-sopimuksella ei pärjätä missään tapauksessa vielä kuutta vuotta. Tarvitaan tukilinjoja ja lisäkalustoa. Niiden hätäinen järjestäminen tulee kalliimmaksi kuin normaali sopimus. Ja ennen pitkää tulee vastaan raja siitä, että liikennöinti busseilla käy mahdottomaksi.

Jos siis Variot vievät Jokeribussien työt, seuraavaksi on keksittävä käyttöä Jokeribusseille. Entäpä jos pyöräytettäisiin käyntiin saman tien jo Jokeri 2, kun siihen olisi tarjolla sopiva kalusto, hyvät kokemukset menekistä ja tavallaan valmis sopimuskin jo?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Maksavana asiakkaana tekisin juuri niin tiukan hankintasopimuksen, että jos valmistaja ei lupauksistaan huolimatta pysty tekemään _HKL:n radoille sopivia_ vaunuja niin voin perua kaupan.


Tiettävästi sopimus on juuri näin. Ja arvelen, että muidenkin kaupunkien sopimukset mm. Combinoista olivat vastaavanlaisia. Se sai Siemensin tekemään mittavat korjaukset myymiinsä vaunuihin. Ja muuttamaan koko vaunun rakenteen radikaalisti. Uusin Combino-toimitus Budapestiin on aivan toinen vaunu kuin vanhat Varion kaltaiset Combinot.

Mutta asioilla on monta puolta. Kaikkien kannalta on parasta saada sellainen ratkaisu, jossa kauppaa ei tarvitse purkaa. Kaupan purkanut asiakas ei ole hyvän asiakkaan maineessa. Tästä kärsi jo VR Oy purettuaan Dm11-kaupan. Myöskään kaupan purkuun päätynyt toimittaja ei ole hyvässä maineessa. Sehän viestii siitä, ettei firma kykene täyttämään asiakkaiden vaatimuksia eli tekemään kunnollisia tuotteita.

Eli Bomballe on eduksi esim. antaa kunnon hyvitys hinnassa, jos se vain saa vaunut pysymään täällä ja sellaisessa käytössä, jossa ne kestävät. HKL pysyy hyvänä asiakkaana, jolle uskaltaa tarjota, vaikka se vaatiikin vaunuihin poikkeamia vakiotuotteesta. Kuten Varioissa oli muotoilu näkyvimpänä asiana. Sopimuksen hintahan voidaan sopia kahdenkeskeiseksi. Ja saadaan Raidejokeri edullisesti käyntiin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli Bomballe on eduksi esim. antaa kunnon hyvitys hinnassa, jos se vain saa vaunut pysymään täällä ja sellaisessa käytössä, jossa ne kestävät.


Osaatko sinä tai joku muu sanoa, kestävätkö "toukkien" telit ja runko varmasti myös pikaraitiotiekäyttöä, jossa ajetaan nopeammin kuin 50 km/h, parhaillaan ehkä jopa 80 km/h? 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Osaatko sinä tai joku muu sanoa, kestävätkö "toukkien" telit ja runko varmasti myös pikaraitiotiekäyttöä, jossa ajetaan nopeammin kuin 50 km/h, parhaillaan ehkä jopa 80 km/h?


Ainakin Stadlerin (Variobahniin nykyinen valmistaja) esitteen mukaan jopa HKL:n Variot on mitoitettu max. 70km/h nopeuteen (käytännössä taittaa olla rajoitettu alemmaksi), kuten Bogestran sekä VAL:n (eli Nurnberg; kuitenkin 60km/h) tulevat Variotkin, jotka ovat siis myös 100% matalia ja napamoottoreilla. Mutta yksi ero on: niissä on juoksuteli keskimmäisenä, kun taas meillä kaikki ovat moottoritelejä. Tehoakin on sitten vähemmän eli 8x45kW vs. 12x45kW. Oliskohan se riittävä teho myös Helsingin "kuuluisille" ja vaativille radoille?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaatko sinä tai joku muu sanoa, kestävätkö "toukkien" telit ja runko varmasti myös pikaraitiotiekäyttöä, jossa ajetaan nopeammin kuin 50 km/h, parhaillaan ehkä jopa 80 km/h?


En ole nähnyt ongelmiin liittyvää dokumentointia, mutta sen verran tiedän väsymismurtumista - joista nyt on kyse - että kuormanvaihtojen (kuten iskujen) voimakkuus on pahempi ongelma kuin niiden määrä.

HKL:n radassa kuormanvaihtoja aiheuttavat kaarteet ja nousut sekä laipoilla ajo risteyksissä. Jokerin linjalla ei ole mitään pakottavaa syytä tehdä katuverkkoa vastaavia kaarteita ja nousuja, koska ollaan esikaupunkiympäristössä. Jokeri voitaisiin jopa tehdä leveitä pyöriä varten niin, että siellä ei ajeta laipoilla vaihteissa ja risteyksissä. Jokerin kalusto voi silloin ajaa vanhalla verkolla ja laippavaihteissa - kunhan huolehditaan siitä, ettei kadunpinta kiskon vieressä nouse missään kiskon tasoa korkeammalle. Mutta kapeapyöräinen kalusto ei voi ajaa Jokeriradalla. Jos se jossain on välttämätöntä, sellaiselle osuudelle on rakennettava laippavaihteet, jotka siis eivät estä Jokerivaunujen ajoa.

Bomban lupaukset nopeuksista perustuvat tiettyyn heidän olettamaansa väsymiskuormitusprofiiliin. Helsingin Varioiden ongelma syntyy siitä, ettei Bomban profiili pidä täällä paikkaansa, vaan Helsingin rataverkon profiili on pahempi. Bomban virhe on siinä, etteivät he selvittäneet Helsingin kuormitusprofiilia. Kun sellainen on selvillä, rakenteiden väsymisiän laskenta on varsin yksinkertainen juttu. Suurin laskentatyö on Bomballa tehty jo, koska on laskettu väsymisikää heidän omilla profiileillaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jokeri voitaisiin jopa tehdä leveitä pyöriä varten niin, että siellä ei ajeta laipoilla vaihteissa ja risteyksissä. Jokerin kalusto voi silloin ajaa vanhalla verkolla ja laippavaihteissa - kunhan huolehditaan siitä, ettei kadunpinta kiskon vieressä nouse missään kiskon tasoa korkeammalle. Mutta kapeapyöräinen kalusto ei voi ajaa Jokeriradalla. Jos se jossain on välttämätöntä, sellaiselle osuudelle on rakennettava laippavaihteet, jotka siis eivät estä Jokerivaunujen ajoa.


Siis ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että vaihtamalla "toukkiin" pyörät joilla on paksummat laipat, kuten junissa, niillä voisi ajaa rautatiemäisesti rakennetulla raitiotiellä n 80 km/h?

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Siis ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että vaihtamalla "toukkiin" pyörät joilla on paksummat laipat, kuten junissa, niillä voisi ajaa rautatiemäisesti rakennetulla raitiotiellä n 80 km/h?


http://jlf.fi/f17/1133-terastetyt-variot/#post13360

----------


## vompatti

> Osaatko sinä tai joku muu sanoa, kestävätkö "toukkien" telit ja runko varmasti myös pikaraitiotiekäyttöä, jossa ajetaan nopeammin kuin 50 km/h, parhaillaan ehkä jopa 80 km/h?


Saksassa Chemnitzin ja Stollbergin välillä Variobahnilla ajetaan nopeutta 80 km/h, joten kai ne sitten kestävät. Kyseinen rataosa on tietääkseni rautatie eikä raitiotie.

----------


## vristo

> Saksassa Chemnitzin ja Stollbergin välillä Variobahnilla ajetaan nopeutta 80 km/h, joten kai ne sitten kestävät. Kyseinen rataosa on tietääkseni rautatie eikä raitiotie.


Piti tarkistaa, miltä siellä tosiaankin näyttää: linkki. Tyypillistä katurataa, mutta myös ihan "rautatierataa", kuten sanoit. Kyllähän raitiovaunut tälläisessä ympäristössä pärjäävät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Piti tarkistaa, miltä siellä tosiaankin näyttää: linkki. Tyypillistä katurataa, mutta myös ihan "rautatierataa", kuten sanoit. Kyllähän raitiovaunut tälläisessä ympäristössä pärjäävät.


Jos "toukat" todella saataisiin pikaraitiotiekelpoisiksi suht. pienin muutoksin, niin kannatan niiden pitämistä täällä. 

Tietysti olisin toivonut vähän tilavampaa, eli ainakin leveämpää kalustoa Jokerille, mutta ei tämäkään ole huonommasta päästä, ja voihan niitä leveämpiä hankkia lisää sitten jos tarvitsee. 

Ongelmaksi jää silloin vielä että mistä hankkia ratikoita Helsingin keskustaan, kun lähivuosina tullaan avaamaan uusia linjoja, ja nykyiset vaunut eivät riitä? Mielummin toivoisi kunnon matalalattiavaunuja eikä pelkästään välipalallisia, mutta mistä ja millä aikataululla? 

t. Rainer

----------


## heka

Tiedossa on tosiaan huomattavat ongelmat varsinkin, jos ratikkaliikenne laajenee kuten on suunniteltu. Skodalla näyttää olevan myös osamatalia vaunuja, mitenköhän lienee hinta-laatusuhde.

----------


## Miska

> Jos siis Variot vievät Jokeribussien työt, seuraavaksi on keksittävä käyttöä Jokeribusseille. Entäpä jos pyöräytettäisiin käyntiin saman tien jo Jokeri 2, kun siihen olisi tarjolla sopiva kalusto, hyvät kokemukset menekistä ja tavallaan valmis sopimuskin jo?


Jokeri 2:n sijaan voitaisiin myös pohtia Vantaalle Kehä III:n tason Jokeria, käytettäköön tässä nimitystä Jokeri 3. Reitti kulkisi nykyisiä bussilinjoja 61 ja 55 mukaillen Mellunmäestä Hakunilan, Tikkurilan, Jumbon, Ylästön ja Martinlaakson kautta lännessä vähintään Myyrmäkeen, mieluiten Hämeenkylään tai Espoon puolelle Leppävaaraan tai Espoon keskukseen. Vantaan linjojen 51, 55 ja 61 sopimukset ovat voimassa elokuuhun 2010 asti.

Reilu 3 vuotta voisi olla ihan realistinen aika rakentaa Jokeri-reitille kiskot. Päätöksenteko ei kuitenkaan tapahdu ihan hetkessä, joten 2 vuotta olisi ehkä liian tiukka aikaraja. Elokuussa 2010 Jokeri-bussit voisivat siirtyä Jokeri 3:lle. Vantaan sisäisillä linjoilla 51, 55 ja 61 oli arkisin viime talven tietojen mukaan yhteensä yli 17 000 matkustajaa arkipäivisin. Lisäksi saman tason yhteyksiä palvelevat muun muassa linjat 57 ja 60.

----------


## vristo

Myös saksalaisella raitiovaunufoorumilla keskustellaan nyt Varioista (ja siinä sivussa myös muista "ongelmavaunuista", kuten Combinoista) ja niihin liittyvistä ongelmista.

----------


## kemkim

> Jokeri 2:n sijaan voitaisiin myös pohtia Vantaalle Kehä III:n tason Jokeria, käytettäköön tässä nimitystä Jokeri 3. Reitti kulkisi nykyisiä bussilinjoja 61 ja 55 mukaillen Mellunmäestä Hakunilan, Tikkurilan, Jumbon, Ylästön ja Martinlaakson kautta lännessä vähintään Myyrmäkeen, mieluiten Hämeenkylään tai Espoon puolelle Leppävaaraan tai Espoon keskukseen. Vantaan linjojen 51, 55 ja 61 sopimukset ovat voimassa elokuuhun 2010 asti.


Miten olisi jatko Myyrmäestä linjan 530 reittiä Espoon keskukseen? Espoon keskushan on suuri joukkoliikenneterminaali, tätä ajattelin. Ja linja menee sopivasti taajamarakenteen läpi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Nykypäivänä kun kaikki on niin modernia, niin tuntuu että mikään ei kestä niin kauan kuin ennen. Sama näkyy noiden spårien kohdalla. Korkealattiaiset ovat kestäneet kymmeniä vuosia pienillä korjauksilla, ja nuo uudet sitten hajoavat heti käsiin. Ja kun vielä tilataan keski-euroopasta, missä olosuhteet ovat aika erinlaiset kun täällä, niin on selvää ettei sitten oikein koneet kestä.

----------


## vristo

> Ja kun vielä tilataan keski-euroopasta, missä olosuhteet ovat aika erinlaiset kun täällä, niin on selvää ettei sitten oikein koneet kestä.


Mitäs sitten vaihtoehdoksi, kun Suomessakaan ei enää raitiovaunuja tehdä? 
Variot olivat onneton tilaus aikana, jolloin matalalattiaiset raitiovaunut olivat vasta tulossa. Ostettiin ns. "sikoja säkissä". Kyllä nykyään on markkinoilla ihan kunnollisia, kääntyvillä teleillä varustettuja 60-75%-matalia raitiovaunuja ja saahan vanhoistakin asianmukaisella välipalalla varustettuna ihan kunnollisia kulkupelejä. Jopa perävaunusta saa osittain matalalattiaisen, kuten vaikkapa Baselista on nähty esimerkkejä.

----------


## Albert

> Jopa perävaunusta saa osittain matalalattiaisen, kuten vaikkapa Baselista on nähty esimerkkejä.


Jopa Tatra T3:sta saa osittain matalalattiaisen. Kuvassa Praha 8251, (sekä kuvaajan tiedot).

----------


## vristo

Tätä aihetta sivuten, katsokaas ja ennenkaikkea kuunnelkaa tämä video, jossa mannhemilainen 65%-matalalattiainen Variobahn (OEG) rämisee ihan yhtälailla, kuin pohjoiset serkkunsakin: linkki

Ja tässä uutislähetys Mannheimista edelleen (viime vuodelta), jossa OEG:n Vario on suistunut kiskoiltaan ja päin pysäkkikatosta. Onni onnettomuudessa, että vahingot olivat vain aiheellisia. Linkki.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti tänään oikeuttaa HKL:n toimitusjohtajan päättämään, että raitioliikenne siirtyy kesäaikatauluihin poikkeuksellisesti osittain 14.5. lähtien, mikäli Bombardier Transportationin kanssa ei päästä neuvotteluissa tyydyttävään ratkaisuun.
> 
> HKL on neuvotellut Bombardier Transportationin kanssa Variotram-matalalattiaraitiovaunuihin liittyvistä kestävyys- ja käytettävyysongelmista.  Mikäli neuvotteluissa ei päästä tyydyttävään ratkaisuun ja liikenne Variotram-matalalattiaraitiovaunuilla lakkaa 14.5., on HKL:llä valmius hoitaa liikenne muulla kalustolla.
> 
> HKL on tutkinut vaihtoehtoisia tapoja hoitaa liikenne nykyistä pienemmällä vaunumäärällä. Selkein ja helpoimmin toteutettava tapa on kesäliikenteen aikaistaminen kolmella viikolla osassa raitioliikennettä. Kuitenkin linjat 4 ja 10 jatkaisivat normaalilla talviaikataululla. Samaten linjoilla 3 B ja 3T liikennetarjonta säilyisi normaalina.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HKL on neuvotellut Bombardier Transportationin kanssa Variotram-matalalattiaraitiovaunuihin liittyvistä kestävyys- ja käytettävyysongelmista. Mikäli neuvotteluissa ei päästä tyydyttävään ratkaisuun ja liikenne Variotram-matalalattiaraitiovaunuilla lakkaa 14.5., on HKL:llä valmius hoitaa liikenne muulla kalustolla.


Aika kovaa tekstiä. Montako "toukkaa" HKL:llä on nyt ajossa, joista olisi mahdollisesti pakko luopua?

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Montako "toukkaa" HKL:llä on nyt ajossa, joista olisi mahdollisesti pakko luopua?


Toukkien kokonaismäärähän on tasan 40. Se tiedetään, että kaikki 40 eivät varmaan ikinä ole olleet samanaikaisesti liikenteessä. Sekin tiedetään, että Saksassa on korjauksissa koko ajan hieman toistakymmentä "matoa". Sekin on tiedossa, että kun madot tänne palaavat, aina menee tovi istuinten kiinnittämisien yms. varusteluiden kanssa sekä käyttöönottotesteissä yms. Aika tavallinen määrä liikenteessä lienee noin 15, mutta lukema voi toisinaan ylittyä tai alittua hieman. Olennaista on, että tilanne "elää".

----------


## Compact

> Joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti tänään oikeuttaa HKL:n toimitusjohtajan päättämään, että raitioliikenne siirtyy kesäaikatauluihin poikkeuksellisesti osittain 14.5. lähtien, mikäli Bombardier Transportationin kanssa ei päästä neuvotteluissa tyydyttävään ratkaisuun.


Mielenkiintoinen hetki, sillä Helsingissä järjestetään UITP:n maailmankongressi  20.-24.5. ja maailman kaikki joukkoliikenteen silmäätekevät ovat kokoontuneet tänne.

----------


## 339-DF

HS mainitsee ( http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135226685977 ), että leasing olisi varteenotettava vaihtoehto, joka mitä ilmeisimmin kelpaa sekä Bombardierille että HKL:lle, kunhan hinnasta päästään yksimielisyyteen.

Mielestäni se ei ole ratkaisuna huono. Ei se hyväkään ole, sillä Variot syövät kiskot ja vaihteet piloille, jolloin niiden käyttökustannukset HKL:lle ovat korkeat. Ja kun korin lujuuden kanssa on vähän niin ja näin, herää tietenkin kysymys siitä, mikä on matkustajien turvallisuus tuollaisessa vaunussa. VTT:n tutkimuksiin voinee kuitenkin luottaa, eli jos vaunut olisi havaittu suorastaan vaarallisiksi, niin eihän niillä silloin saisi liikennöidä. Mutta joka tapauksessa vaunut ovat ajokelpoisia ja niillä saadaan kuljetettua matkustajat perille, vaikka se kalliiksi koituukin.

Toisena vaihtoehtona pitäisi sitten pärjätä 40 vaunun vajauksella tilanteessa, jossa ysikin on aloittamassa ensi vuonna. Siihen ei kuusi uutta Mannea taikka Tallinnan-matkalta tuleva HKL 9 paljon auta.

Eiköhän paras ratkaisu tässä tilanteessa ole se, että Varioilla ajetaan leasing-periaatteella toistaiseksi, mutta samalla kiirehditään uusien vaunujen hankintaa. Kun uusia vaunuja aletaan saada, niin poistolistalla olisivat sitten ensimmäisenä Variot, seuraavana Mannet ja vasta kolmantena Nr I:t.

----------


## vristo

Kuullostaisi varsin järkevältä kompromissilta ja turvaisi raitioverkon laajentamissuunnitelmat. Liisataanhan sitä lentokoneita, busseja ja vaikka mitä, niin miksei sitten raitiovaunujakin. Bombardierillekään ei taida olla juuri käyttöä tai uutta omistajaa Varioille, jos HKL päättäisi palauttaa vaunut Saksaan. Tälläisessa leasing-ratkaisussa kumpikaan ei menetä kasvojaan, varsinkaan juuri ennen Helsingin UITP-konferenssia.

Mutta tosiasia kuitenkin on, etteivat Varoiden viat liisaamalla vähene ja toivon totisesti, etta yhtään matkustajien turvallisuutta vaarantavia vikoja ei tule. 
Köln oli aikanaan (vuosituhannen vaihteessa) hankkimassa ja testaamassa uusia ratikkatyyppejä ja kokeiltavana oli mm. kaksi Siemensin CitySprinter-tyyppistä vaunua kaupungin U-Stadtbahnia varten. Toinen kokeiltavana ollut yksilö tormasi testiajossa pysakillä olleeseen linjavaunuun ja kymmeniä ihmisia loukkantui. Onneksi kuitenkaan kukaan ei kuollut. Onnettomuuden aiheutti vaunun jarrujen täydellinen pimeneminen. Kummankin testivaunun ajot loppuivat siihen paikkaan ja Siemens oli ulkona uusien vaunujen hankinnoista. Tämä vain pahimpana esimerkkinä. Linkki aiheeseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Liisauskompromissi kuulostaa paljon sopuisammalta kuin vaunujen palauttaminen välittömästi Saksaan. Varmaankin monen mielestä liisausratkaisu merkitsisi tosiasiassa Varioille vain aikalisää. Vaunuissa lienee käynnissä olevan mittavan korjauskierroksen jälkeenkin niin paljon vikoja ja heikkouksia, ettei niillä voitane hoitaa liikennettä sellaisella käyttöasteella kuin mitä normaalikalustolta edellytetään. Sen lisäksi, että pyörät kuluvat tasoille hyvin lyhyessä ajassa, mahdollisesti muutkin paikat pettäisivät ja vaunuja jouduttaneen korjaamaan jatkuvasti. Samalla kiskot kuluisivat sietämättömällä tavalla kaikkialla, missä Varioilla päätettäisiin jatkossakin liikennöidä. Varioiden poistuminen olisi joka tapauksessa näköpiirissä lähivuosina viimeistään.

Vaunujen palauttaminen Saksaan jo toukokuussa olisi paha takaisku Helsingin raitioliikenteelle. Liikenneverkkoa on oltu laajentamassa (työt käynnissä koko ajan Kampissa ja Pasilassa) ja useita laajentamissuunnitelmia on edellisten lisäksi ollut esillä. Varioiden palauttaminen merkitsisi päinvastaista, liikenteen vähentämistä. Koska Varioita on viime aikoina ollut samanaikaisesti liikenteessä vain alle puolet niiden kokonaismäärästä ja toisaalta niiden ongelmien tähden tänne on jo tähänkin mennessä jouduttu hankkimaan käytettyjä vaunuja, vaunupulasta ensi alkuun selvittäisiin siirtymällä pidemmäksi ajaksi kesäaikatauluihin. Sitä vastoin 40 toimivan vaunun poistaminen merkitsisi jo hyvin vakavaa aukkoa kalustossa (40 toimivaa vaunua ei tietenkään tarvitsisi poistaa / palauttaa; tämä siis ihan teoreettisena näkökohtana). Pidempään kesäliikenteeseen siirtyminen on sekin äärimmäinen keino ja kalustotilanteen palauttamiseksi siedettävälle tasolle on tehtävä kaikki voitava. Lisää käytettyä kalustoa tulee saada jo ensi syyskaudeksi, ja samalla kokonaan uusien vaunujen hankinta on saatava kunnolla käyntiin.

----------


## vristo

Itse näen tuossa leasing-ratkaisussa toisenkin puolen: testataan, onko Bombardierilla kanttia ottaa vastuuta Varioista ja luottaa niiden toimivan jatkossakin. Toivottavasti on, eikä raitioliikenteen nykyinen nousukierre laajennussuunnitelmineen vaivu "auringonlaskuksi".

----------


## a__m

Helsingin Sanomain mukaan Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos ei ole päässyt tyydyttävään ratkaisuun vaunujen valmistajan kanssa, ja täten valmistautuu lopettamaan liikennöinnin matalalattiaraitiovaunuilla 14. päivänä toukokuuta 2007 ja samalla siirtymään kesäaikataulukauteen.

Neuvotteluja yritetään vielä jatkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Pidän eilistä tilannetta sikäli yllätyksenä, että olisi voinut arvata Bombardierin ottavan opikseen Siemensin kokemuksesta Combinojen kanssa. Korivauriot ja pyörien kuluminen johtuvat täsmälleen samasta syystä kuin Combinojen ongelmat. Combinoissa kuin on sama perusrakenne. Ja Siemens otti lusikan kauniiseen käteen ja korjasi asiat tavalla joka on ainoa oikea. Eli muutti korinivelien ja telien rakennetta siten, että voimat pienenevät.

Tietenkään Bombardierille Vario ei ole kiinnostava tuote sikäli, ettei se enää valmista ja myy niitä. Rakennemuutoksia ei siten voi käyttää hyödyksi tulevassa tuotannossa. Mutta mitä tehdä käteen jäävällä 40:llä raitiovaunulla, joilla on huono maine? Tuskin kukaan ostaa niitä 70 miljoonalla. Jos mahdolliset ostajat pitävät niiden odotettua käyttöikää vain 10-osana siitä, mitä pitäisi, niin käypä hintakin on silloin kymmenesosa eli 7 miljoonaa. Takkiin tulee 63 miljoonaa.

Onhan Varioissa muitakin ongelmia kuin korin murtuminen, mutta ne lienevät huomattavasti helpommin korjattavia tai sitten sellaisia, joiden kanssa voi jotenkin elää.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tällainen trivia-tieto tähän väliin: 

HKL-Raitioliikenteen Variotramit ovat ainoat Bo'+Bo'+Bo'-Variot (kaikki telit/pyörät vetäviä) maailmassa. Jopa tätä vanhemmat protot ja kaikki muut rajavalmisteiset ovat Bo'+2'+Bo', eli kevyempi juoksuteli keskellä. Miksi valittiin näin, vaikka ei ollut minkäänlaista kokemusta vastaavasta rakenteesta aiemmin (eikä myöhemminkään; mm. BOGESTRAn uudet Variobahnit on myös Bo'+2'+Bo')? Ei kellään, ei yhdelläkään ratikkaliikennöitsijällä maailmassa, eikä edes ADtranzilla, jolta vaunut tilattiin. Nyt maksetaan tätä hintaa...

Lähde edelliseen (ja mielenkiintoinen sivusto muutenkin):http://www.strassenbahn-online.de/Be...100/index.html

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL-Raitioliikenteen Variotramit ovat ainoat Bo'+Bo'+Bo'-Variot (kaikki telit/pyörät vetäviä) maailmassa. ... Nyt maksetaan tätä hintaa...


En usko, että tällä on mitään vaikutusta Varioiden ongelmiin. Lujuusongelmat johtuvat siitä, että nivelet ovat jäykät vaunun pituusakselin ympäri kiertyvässä suunnassa. Pyörien kuluminen johtuu sekä edellisestä että siitä, että telit ovat jäykästi kiinni korissa. Tasojen ilmaantuminen pyöriin johtuu tehonsäädön- ja jarrutuksen sähköisestä ohjauksesta. Erilaisten osien repsottaminen ja tippuminen johtuu osittain telien jäykkyydestä (iskut välittyvät vaunun koriin) ja muuten vain heppoisista rakenteista.

100 %:n hankauspaino haluttiin epäilemättä mm. muutamien jyrkkien mäkien vuoksi, vaikka niistä on selvitty perävaunujen aikana 50 %:n hankauspainolla. Itse asiassa lisähankauspainon pitäisi pikemminkin olla eduksi kaikkien vaunun ongelmien kanssa.

Tietenkin kaiken osasyynä on vanhanaikainen rataverkkomme. Sitä ongelmaa ei taida muissa Vario-kaupungeissa olla. Mutta vanhanaikainen tai ei, kaikilla radoilla parhaiten toimiva vaunu on sellainen, joka voisi toimia myös täysin ilman jousitusta. Toisin sanoen telit ja nivelet on tehty niin, että jokainen pyörä on aina kiinni kiskossa, oli kisko sitten minkä muotoinen hyvänsä. Nr-sarjat ja vanhan Düwagit ovat lähes sellaisia, siksi ne toimivat aina vaan.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Pidän eilistä tilannetta sikäli yllätyksenä, että olisi voinut arvata Bombardierin ottavan opikseen Siemensin kokemuksesta Combinojen kanssa. Korivauriot ja pyörien kuluminen johtuvat täsmälleen samasta syystä kuin Combinojen ongelmat. Combinoissa kuin on sama perusrakenne. Ja Siemens otti lusikan kauniiseen käteen ja korjasi asiat tavalla joka on ainoa oikea. Eli muutti korinivelien ja telien rakennetta siten, että voimat pienenevät.
> Antero


Die Lösung des Combino-Problems (PDF-tiedosto).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Die Lösung des Combino-Problems (PDF-tiedosto).


Tämä on hieno esitys aiheesta, joskin ymmärtäminen edellyttää jonkin verran insinöörintaitoja.

Maallikollekin selkeitä ovat sivujen 6 ja 7 kuvat, jotka havainnollistavat sitä, miksi Combinojen ja Varioiden - kuin myös Citadiksien - perusrakenne on ongelmallinen verrattuna Jacobinteleihin perustuvaan nivelvaunurakenteeseen. Mitä suurempi on kuvien punaisen viivan poikkema suorasta linjasta, sitä suurempi kuorma on vaikuttamassa vaunun rakenteeseen.

Sivun 23 kuvapari havainnollistaa hyvin Combinoihin tehtyjen korjausten merkitystä. Voimat ovat pienemmät (kori kiertyy vähemmän) ja jännitykset jaetaan koriin tasaisemmin (keltaista ja punaista väriä kuvaamassa suuria jännityksiä ei esiinny).

Näyttää myös siltä, kuin vaunun kuormituskertymä olisi tutkittu vasta ongelmien tultua esille. Sivun 22 taulukko kertoo, minkalaisia kuormituksia vaunuihin lasketaan nyt kohdistuvan ja tätä kuormituskertymää on sitten käytetty korjausten perustana laskettaessa ennustettua korin käyttöikää. En ole tutustunut VTT:n Variotrameista tekemiin laskelmiin, mutta jos ne on tehty perusteellisesti, niin jotain samanlaista pitäisi olla laskettuna niissäkin.

Minulle tämä aihe sattuu olemaan tuttu, koska tein diplomityöni samasta aiheesta, tosin en raitiovaunulle vaan Sisu-kuorma-autojen takasillalle eli vetoakselin runkokotelolle. Tarina oli vähän samantapainen. Oli suunniteltu uusi takasilta ja ryhdytty valmistamaan ja käyttämään kuorma-autoissa. Sitten alkoi ilmetä murtumia. Aloitin tekemällä kuormitusmittaukset eli selvittämällä kuormituskertymän kuten sivun 22 taulukko Combinojen tapauksessa. Tein laskennallisen käyttöikäennusteen sekä kokeilin käytännössä hydraulisella testilaitteella (kuten sivun 24 kuva Combinon korista testilaitteessa), kauanko kestää kunnes takasilta murtuu. Työni perusteella takasillan rakenne muutettiin sellaiseksi, että se antoi sopivasti periksi sekä tasasi kuormitushuiput pois. Aivan kuten Siemens teki Combinoille.

Tämän kaiken perusteella olen varma, että Variot voidaan korjata samalla tavalla kuin Combinot. Mutta muutokset ovat suurempia ja kalliimpia kuin mitä Bombardier on tehnyt tähän mennessä. Jos tällaisia korjauksia ei tehdä, ainoa ratkaisu on saada Variot jonnekin niin kevyelle käytölle, ettei kuormituskertymän rasittavuus enää vastaa tavallista raitioliikennettä.

Ehkäpä Siemensin halukkutta ratkaista ongelma kunnolla selittää tuon esityksen sivu 2. Siemensin ongelmana oli 10-kertainen vaunumäärä Bombardierin ongelmaan verrattuna. Mutta Bomban 70 miljoonaa euroa on silti aika iso raha suhteessa vaadittavaan suunnittelu- ja korjaustyöhön.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämän kaiken perusteella olen varma, että Variot voidaan korjata samalla tavalla kuin Combinot. Mutta muutokset ovat suurempia ja kalliimpia kuin mitä Bombardier on tehnyt tähän mennessä. Jos tällaisia korjauksia ei tehdä, ainoa ratkaisu on saada Variot jonnekin niin kevyelle käytölle, ettei kuormituskertymän rasittavuus enää vastaa tavallista raitioliikennettä.


Voisiko joku kuvitella jotain sellaista, että jos Vario-kauppa puretaan, niin tuskin ne romutetaan, vaan Bombardier myy ne jollekin ulkomaiselle kaupungille jolla on sopiva pikaraitiotiepätkä niitä varten? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Uskoisin jostain päin Eurooppaa löytyvän kaupungin, joka osataisi vähän käytettyjä ja varmasti kunnolla huollettuja variotrameja. Tämä neljänkymmenen vaunun erä voidaan varmasti jakaa myös kahden, jopa useamman kaupungin kesken.
Valmiiden vaunujen mynti olisi mielestäni fiksumpaa kuin niiden romuttaminen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

13.5. Vario-havainnot eivät tainneet jäädä viimeisiksi. HS:n 14.5. painetun version mukaan liikennöinti matalalattiavaunuilla jatkuu toistaiseksi. Vaunujen vetämiseen pois liikenteestä kuitenkin varaudutaan siirtymällä tänä aamuna osittain kesäaikatauluihin. Neuvottelut Bombardierin kanssa jatkuvat.

----------


## vristo

No johan on juttu! 

Siirrytään kesäaikatauluihin ennenaikaisesti vaikka mikään osa kalustoista ei poistuisi? Miksi sitten siirrytään kesäaikatauluihin? Taitaa HKL-Raitioliikenne olla nyt selityksen velkaa. Todella huonoa peliä ja Bombardier veti kyllä ekan erän 6-0, jota HKL luuli voivansa kiristää esimerkiksi Helsingin UITP-konferenssin avulla. Ei Bombardierilla mihinkään kiirettä ole, heillä kauppa käy kokoajan. HKL on se häviäjä. Eikä vähiten matkustajien silmissä; heidän kyllä vaikea sulattaa moista palvelutason alentamista ilman syytä!

----------


## late-

> Siirrytään kesäaikatauluihin ennenaikaisesti vaikka mikään osa kalustoista ei poistuisi? Miksi sitten siirrytään kesäaikatauluihin?


Kuljettajien työvuoroja ei voi ilmoittaa päivän varoitusajalla. Reilu viikko sitten oli viimeinen hetki päättää siirrytäänkö kesäaikatauluihin. Koska vaunujen jatko oli silloin (ja on edelleen) epävarma, päätettiin siirtyä varmuuden vuoksi kesäaikatauluihin.

Bombardier on oletettavasti tarjonnut jotain sellaista tärppiä, jonka takia neuvotteluja on päätetty jatkaa. Koska neuvottelut jatkuvat, vaunujakaan ei vedetä liikenteestä.

----------


## kemkim

> Tietenkin kaiken osasyynä on vanhanaikainen rataverkkomme.


Millä tavalla vanhanaikainen? Kurvit liian jyrkkiä? Mutta miten niitä voisi tehdä vähemmän jyrkiksi ahtailla kantakaupungin kaduilla? Paras geometria kai on näillä Mannerheimintietä, Tukholmankatua ja Hämeentietä kulkevilla ratikkareiteillä, kun ovat suoria ja nousut maltillisia?

----------


## vristo

> Kuljettajien työvuoroja ei voi ilmoittaa päivän varoitusajalla.


Niinkö  :Wink: ? Ymmärrän tämän toki kuljettajana. 

Mutta minusta vain olisi tuntunut järkevämmältä ajaa talviaikatauluilla suoraan normaalisti kesäkuulle saakka ja ottaa sitten kesäaikataulut käyttöön (ja Variot pois mahdollisesti), kuten kuuluukin. Se, että aikataulut vaihtuvat ja Variot uhataan poistaa liikenteestä 3 viikkoa ennen tuota hetkeä tuntuu kyllä hieman "tarkoitushakuiselta". Ensimmäisten Varioiden tulosta liikenteeseen on kuitenkin jo lähes kymmenen vuotta ja nyt on katkolla mahdollisesti kymmenien vuosien ratikkainvestointi (siis joko jäävät Helsinkiin tai ei). Siinä ei kolme viikkoa vaikuttane enää missään. 

Tämä on siis vain minun mielipiteeni ja voin olla väärässäkin. Toki ymmärrän myös, että niin HKL-Raitioliikenne, kuin Bombardierkin ovat hankalassa ja hieman ennennäkemättömässä tilanteessa.

Toivottavasti saadaan kaikille osapuolille myönteinen ratkaisu aikaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

Jossain luki, että Variot lähetettäisiin takaisin tehtaalle tänään. Kyllä niitä näkyi tänään liikenteessä aika paljonkin. Onko diiliä muutettu vai miksi ne vielä kulkee?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se, että aikataulut vaihtuvat ja Variot uhataan poistaa liikenteestä 3 viikkoa ennen tuota hetkeä tuntuu kyllä hieman "tarkoitushakuiselta".


Neuvottelutaktiikkaa, sanoisin. HKL haluaa näyttää Bombardierille, että "kyllä me pärjätään ilman teidän ratikoitanne".

----------


## vristo

> Neuvottelutaktiikkaa, sanoisin. HKL haluaa näyttää Bombardierille, että "kyllä me pärjätään ilman teidän ratikoitanne".


Johon Bombardier vastaa: "Siitä sitten vain..."  :Wink: .

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Neuvottelutaktiikkaa, sanoisin. HKL haluaa näyttää Bombardierille, että "kyllä me pärjätään ilman teidän ratikoitanne".


Ihmettelen, MIKSI Vauriovaunuilla ajetaan vieläkin?! Jos kerran kesäaikataulujen käyttöönottoa perusteltiin Vauriotramien poistolla, olisi rehellistä lopettaa nillä ajaminen joka tapauksessa! Onko niitä PAKKO käyttää? Tarjoaako Bombardier jotain porkkanaa siitä hyvästä, että vaunut liikkuvat? Ainakin tavallinen matkustaja voi tuntea itsensä sorsituksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos kerran kesäaikataulujen käyttöönottoa perusteltiin Vauriotramien poistolla, olisi rehellistä lopettaa nillä ajaminen joka tapauksessa! Onko niitä PAKKO käyttää?


Tuo nyt on mielestäni vähän erikoinen asenne. Kun kerran neuvottelut ovat kesken, niin silloinhan täytyy olla mahdollista sekin, että neuvottelujen päätteeksi jonkinlaiseen sopimukseen päästään ja vaunut jäävät liikenteeseen. Ja jos jäävät, niin pitäisikö ne nyt tässä välissä ottaa ihan kiusallaan pois? Pitää muistaa, että matalasta lattiasta on kuitenkin monille matkustajille iloa ja hyötyä. Jos esteettömyys asetetaan etusijalle, niin varioilla tulisi ajaa niin paljon kuin vaan ikinä mahdollista ja säästää sitten korkeita vaunuja muuhun käyttöön.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tuo nyt on mielestäni vähän erikoinen asenne. Kun kerran neuvottelut ovat kesken, niin silloinhan täytyy olla mahdollista sekin, että neuvottelujen päätteeksi jonkinlaiseen sopimukseen päästään ja vaunut jäävät liikenteeseen. Ja jos jäävät, niin pitäisikö ne nyt tässä välissä ottaa ihan kiusallaan pois? Pitää muistaa, että matalasta lattiasta on kuitenkin monille matkustajille iloa ja hyötyä. Jos esteettömyys asetetaan etusijalle, niin varioilla tulisi ajaa niin paljon kuin vaan ikinä mahdollista ja säästää sitten korkeita vaunuja muuhun käyttöön.


Kirjoitin tuon HKL:n edustajien lausunnot näistä vaunuista mielessäni, jotka eivät kovin imartelevia ole olleet. Esteettömyyden voi unohtaa siihen asti, kun matalalla kalustolla ajettavat vuorot on merkitty aikatauluihin! Se vaan tuntuu huijaukselta, kun vuorojen harvennuksen syyksi ilmoitetaan eräiden Currus Electricus Demissior -vaunujen poisto, jota ei tapahtunutkaan!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millä tavalla vanhanaikainen?


Kaarteet alkavat kuin Märklinin palakiskoista koottu pienoisrautatie. Eli suora raide muuttuu hetkessä sätelle jotain. Tästä syntyy nykäys sivusuunnassa. Kun tehdään pehmeästi ajettava rata, siinä on siirtymäkaarre, jossa kaarre jyrkkenee tietyllä matkalla. Siirtymäkaarre on siis spiraalin pätkä.

Sama asia pitäisi olla pystykaarteissa. Tosin niiden kohdalla kadunpinta usein johtaa tähän.

Vaihteissa ei pitäisi enää ajaa laipan varassa, vaan kolistelematta kulkukehän varassa.

Raiteen tasomaisuudelle ylipäätään tulisi olla tiukemmat vaatimukset.

Muutama vuosi sitten Berliinin raitioteillä oli vielä jäljellä vanhaa DDR:n aikaista rataa, joka oli suunnilleen teknisesti samalla tasolla kuin Helsingin rata. Ja sitten oli runsaasti uusittua rataa. Siellä eron huomasi hyvin ja ymmärsi, että kulku on ensisijassa kiinni radasta, ei vaunusta.




> Paras geometria kai on näillä Mannerheimintietä, Tukholmankatua ja Hämeentietä kulkevilla ratikkareiteillä, kun ovat suoria ja nousut maltillisia?


Ei todellakaan. Mannerheimintie jatkuvine "palakiskokaarteineen" joilla väistellään sivusuunnassa autoja on varsinainen irvikuva hyvästä raitiotien radasta. Hämeentie, jota on tehty paljon myöhemmin kuin Manskun kiharat, on huomattavasti parempi. Mutta kyllä sielläkin olisi toppakoneelle töitä raiteen linjauksessa - vaan ei linjata enää, kun on valettu betonilaataksi.

Kannatan pölkkyrataa, koska sen voi oikaista ja tukea, jos se painuu. Vaan onkos pölkkyrataa enää missään? Oliko Mäkelänkatu viimeinen pölkkyrataosuus HKL:llä?

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Minunkin mielestäni siirtyminen kesäaikatauluihin on nimen omaan neuvottelutaktiikkaa. Jos sopii arvata, niin Bombardier on tehnyt liisauksesta turhan kalliin tarjouksen, olettaen, että HKL:lle on yksinkertaisinta vain maksaa ja luopua varioista vasta sitten kun korvaavat vaunut ovat tulleet liikenteeseen. No HKL on tietenkin ilmoittanut, että he eivät liikoja maksa, vaan mieluummin järjestelevät asian jotenkin muuten, elikkä aikaistamalla kesäaikatauluihin siirtymistä. Oletettavasti Bombardier on katsonut, että HKL bluffaa. No nyt HKL sitten on näyttänyt, että he eivät bluffaa. Ja nyt, kun Bombardier näkee, että HKL oli tosissaan, se on valmis neuvottelemaan halvemmista liisaushinnoista. Ja tässä välissä on sitten sovittu jostain väliaikaisesta korvaushinnasta, jolla variot voivat olla liikenteessä neuvottelujen ajan. Mahdollisesti on sovittu jostakin päivähinnasta. Bombardier on luultavasti hyväksynyt hyvinkin edullisen toistaiseksi-hinnan, koska jos sopimusta ei ole, HKL käskee Bombardierin kärrätä varionsa pois HKL:n radoilta ja kun variot ovat siirtyneet pois, ei ole enää edellytyksiä taloudellisesti järkevään liisaussopimukseen. Ja nyt luonnollisesti HKL käyttää tilannetta hyväkseen ja ajaa halpoja kilometrejä varioilla, jotka eivät ole enää HKL:n omaisuutta ja joiden kunnossapidosta sen ei tarvitse vastata.

Varoituksen sanana: kaikki edellä on puhdasta arvausta ja päättelyä. Tämän kirjoittajalla ei ole minkään näköistä sisäpiirin tietoa näistä asioista. Joten asiat voivat oikeasti olla kovinkin toisin.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> ..Jos sopii arvata, niin Bombardier on tehnyt liisauksesta turhan kalliin tarjouksen..   Mahdollisesti on sovittu jostakin päivähinnasta.


Uskon että Ville on jäljillä. Luulisin että kyse on kuitenkin päivähinnan sijaan kilometrikorvauksesta. Vaunuyksilön päivän aikana rullaamat kilometrit vaihtelevat, huomattavastikin, riippuen onko se 2 osaisessa ruuhkassa ( esim vuoro 105 ) tai yövaunu esim 29.

Edelleen luulen (=en siis tiedä  :Wink:  ) että laitos on tarjonnut XXX eur snt / kilometri ja Bombardier vaatinut YYY eur snt / kilometri. Nyt aletaan kuitenkin lähestyä rajaa mitä netissä voi kirjoittaa.. Siis niitä sopivaisuuden rajoja.

Pieni hyppy  asiasta toiseen; Mihin hävisivät linjalta Mannet ? Oma veikkaukseni on että vaunutyypin hitaus yhdistettynä kaluston säästötavoitteeseen poisti ne väliaikaisesti linjalta. Tämä oli sitten (taas) puhdas arvaus. Sivistynyt sellainen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Nyt aletaan kuitenkin lähestyä rajaa mitä netissä voi kirjoittaa.. Siis niitä sopivaisuuden rajoja.


No minulla on se etu puolellani, että minulla ei ole minkäänlaisia sidoksia HKL:een eikä mihinkään muuhun joukkoliikenteen kanssa tekemisissä olevaan instanssiin. Joten minä voin kirjoittaa mitä vain haluan, ihan sopivaisuussääntöjen sisällä.

----------


## vristo

> Pieni hyppy  asiasta toiseen; Mihin hävisivät linjalta Mannet ? Oma veikkaukseni on että vaunutyypin hitaus yhdistettynä kaluston säästötavoitteeseen poisti ne väliaikaisesti linjalta. Tämä oli sitten (taas) puhdas arvaus. Sivistynyt sellainen.


 Nythän on sopiva aika tehdä niille "jotakin" eli laittaa mm. linjakilvet kuntoon ( esim. h8:ltahan puuttuivat oikeat määränpäät) ja muuta sen sellaista. Ja tuleehan noita lisääkin (välipala-Mannet), ei ne mihinkään katoa. Hetken ovat poissa vain.

----------


## SD202

> Pieni hyppy  asiasta toiseen; Mihin hävisivät linjalta Mannet ? Oma veikkaukseni on että vaunutyypin hitaus yhdistettynä kaluston säästötavoitteeseen poisti ne väliaikaisesti linjalta. Tämä oli sitten (taas) puhdas arvaus. Sivistynyt sellainen.


Pääkaupunkiseudun lehdistössä on moneen kertaan kirjoitettu, miten pidettyjä "Mannet" ovat matkustajien keskuudessa. Ei kai matkustajien suosimia vaunuja sentään otettaisi pois liikenteestä? Vaunut 151-154 ovat kai sentään tuoneet suosittuudellaan hyvää julkisuuskuvaa Helsingin raitioliikenteelle. Tosin tämä oli minultakin (puhdas) arvaus. Ja myös sivistynyt sellainen.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Minunkin mielestäni siirtyminen kesäaikatauluihin on nimen omaan neuvottelutaktiikkaa.


Minä veikkaisin, että se neuvottelutaktiikka liittyy tulevaan UITP-konferenssiin. Kun Variot vedetään pois liikenteestä juuri konferenssin alla, Bombardier saa paljon huonoa mainosta. HKL yrittää nyt hyödyntää tätä nopeuttaakseen neuvotteluja. Jos Bombardier ei taivu neuvotteluratkaisuun, niin eihän HKL voi sitten käskeä vaan kärräämään Varioita pois, vaan edessä on pitkä ja kallis välimiesoikeuskäsittely, jonka tuloksena saattaisikin olla, että Variot jäisivät HKL:lle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos Bombardier ei taivu neuvotteluratkaisuun, niin eihän HKL voi sitten käskeä vaan kärräämään Varioita pois, vaan edessä on pitkä ja kallis välimiesoikeuskäsittely, jonka tuloksena saattaisikin olla, että Variot jäisivät HKL:lle.


Välimiesoikeuteen mennään vasta siinä vaiheessa kun ollaan täydellisessä umpikujassa, ja molemmat osapuolet kuvittelevat olevansa vahvoilla. Kuvitteilisin että sellaista tilannetta ei vielä ole, vaan nyt neuvotellaan liisauksesta, ja jos sen hinnasta ei päästä yksimielisyyteen, purkautuu kauppa, ja toukat palautuvat valmistajalle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Voiko pitää paikkansa pieni uutinen jonka luin eilen Hufvudstadsbladetin painetusta versiosta, että HKL ja Bombardier olisivat päässeet jo viime lauantaina sopimukseen Variotrameista? Uutisen mukaan toukat jäävät HKL:lle ja Bomba korjaa niitä jatkossa täällä. Jos pitää paikkansa, niin ymmärtää miksi ne ei otettu pois liikenteestä maanantaina. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Joo, minäkin luin sen ja se selittäisi montakin asiaa. Jotain perää uutisessa varmaan on; ei tuollaista juttua ihan vain tuulesta temmata. Tänään on (parhaillaan) joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokous ja oletettavasti on tiedossa jotain infoa lähiaikoina.

Mitenkähän noita sitten taas korjaillaan? Otetaankohan mallia Combino-saneerauksesta? Hyvä asia on, että nuo toimenpiteet tehtäneen nyt sitten Helsingissä, jota varten Bombardier lienee perustaa raitiovaunukorjaamon Helsinkiin. Mielenkiintoista ja odotellaan lisätietoja.

----------


## kuukanko

Yle taas uutisoi, että neuvottelut jatkuvat edelleen:
http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=ContentAD710

----------


## Albert

SRS-uutisista:
HKL ja Bombardier Transportation Finland Oy, *yhteinen* tiedotustilaisuus koskien matalalattiaraitiovaunuja tänään keskiviikkona 16.5. kello 13.45 HKL:n pääkonttorissa.

----------


## Haltia

Ei pureta (ellei maa kaadu parissa tunnissa). Lautakunta valtuuttanut jatkamaan sopimusta muutetuin ehdoin, jotka löytyvät pikaversiona blogistani, myöhemmin tarkempaa siitä ja muusta kokouksen kulusta kun kerkeän kirjoittamaan. Sopimus allekirjoitetaan jossain vaiheessa klo 14 ja 16.30 välisenä aikana. Tämä tieto ja sopimuksen HKL:n haluamat muutokset (eli siihen kaiken myös päätyvät) ovat julkista jo nyt, sopimuksen allekirjoituksesta tiedotetaan sitten puoli viisi tiedotustilaisuudessa.

Ihanan aurinkoista päivänjatkoa foorumilaisille  :Cool:

----------


## vristo

> EIhanan aurinkoista päivänjatkoa foorumilaisille


Kiitos Haltia! Ja samaa sinnekin  :Smile: !

----------


## Albert

Lisää tietoa myös SRS-uutisissa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Eli viimeistään parin vuoden kuluttua riidellään taas. Epäilen suuresti käyttöasteen saamista noinkin korkeaksi, kun se ei ole onnistunut edes näiden kahdeksan vuoden aikana! Olisi saanut tämä pelleily loppua viimeistään tähän, vaunut mereen ja sillä hyvä!

----------


## risukasa

> Eli viimeistään parin vuoden kuluttua riidellään taas. Epäilen suuresti käyttöasteen saamista noinkin korkeaksi, kun se ei ole onnistunut edes näiden kahdeksan vuoden aikana! Olisi saanut tämä pelleily loppua viimeistään tähän, vaunut mereen ja sillä hyvä!


Eiköhän ne vaunut tosiaan lähde heti kun on saatu paremmat tilalle. On se Vario kuitenkin 100% parempi kuin ei mitään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Epäilen suuresti käyttöasteen saamista noinkin korkeaksi, kun se ei ole onnistunut edes näiden kahdeksan vuoden aikana!


Samoja epäilyjä esitettiin median edustajien suusta tiedotustilaisuudessa, jossa olin läsnä. Liikennelaitos myös myönsi, että tähän saakka vain 15 vaunua 40:stä on ollut päivittäisessä käytössä. Nosto 36:een vaatii huomattavan isoja panostuksia. Niiden täydelliseen toteutumiseen voi uskoa tai olla uskomatta. Bombardierin edustaja ainakin uskoo.

----------


## JMerlin

> Yle taas uutisoi, että neuvottelut jatkuvat edelleen:
> http://lotta.yle.fi/rsweb2.nsf/sivut...d=ContentAD710


Ylen aikainen on julkaissut uudemman uutisen aiheesta. Mitä sen sisältöön tulee, Haltia taisikin jo edellämainitussa blogimerkinnässään kertoa aiheesta enemmän.

----------


## vristo

Mielenkiintoinen ja vaiherikas prosessi, se täytyy kyllä todeta. 

Seuraavaksi odottelemme sitten Bombardierin käyttöastesopimuksen täyttymistä, mikä lienee melkoinen haaste  :Smile: . Varioiden pitää päästä lähes Nr:ien käyttöasteen tasolle.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt kun tätä asiaa on vähän aikaa sulatellut, niin täytyy todeta, että HKL on saanut puristettua Bombardierilta aika nerokkaan sopimuksen.

Huoltosopimushan merkitsee sitä, että heti kun vaunuun tulee jokin vika, niin vaunu pannaan seisomaan. Bomban intresseissä on korjata vaunu mahdollisimman pian ja saada se myöskin kestämään, joutuvathan he maksamaan tuntuvia sakkoja jokaiselta seisontapäivältä, jos sovittu käyttöaste alittuu. Ja huoltosopimuksen hinta on määritelty yleishelsinkiläisen ratikkahuollon hinnan mukaan, eli HKL maksaa kiinteää ja muihin vaunuihin verrattavaa hintaa riippumatta siitä, kuinka paljon Varioihin tulee vikoja. Tällöin Variot eivät missään olosuhteissa ole liian kalliit liikennöidä, paitsi kiskokulutuksen osalta.

Jos Variot kuin taikasauvan heilautuksesta alkavat nyt toimia, niin kaupunkiin saadaan riittävä määrä ratikoita. Päästään manneista ja 4-akselisista eroon, ja saadaan toteutettua ysi Pasilaan ja osa Jätkänkin liikenteestä Varioilla. Huolto pelaa, ja kustannukset ovat samat kuin muillakin vaunuilla. Kaikki siis hyvin.

Jos taas Variot osoittautuvat yhtä susiksi kuin viimeisen kahdeksan vuoden aikana, niin HKL on varmistanut sen, ettei jatkuvista korjauksista tule mitään kustannuksia. Ja jos korjauksia on niin paljon, ettei käyttöasteesta voida pitää kiinni, niin kauppa voidaan edelleen purkaa. On vieläpä tehty selkeät pelisäännöt siitä, millä edellytyksillä purku voidaan tehdä ja oikeuskäsittely (toivottavasti) välttää.

Tavallaan tässä on ostettu aikalisä: annetaan Bomballe vielä kerran, ja ihan tosissaan, mahdollisuus, mutta samalla on jo selkeästi valmistauduttu mahdolliseen kaupan purkuun.

----------


## petteri

Minustakin tuo sopmius vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä. Ilmeisesti HKL:llä oli käytännössä erittäin ihan  uskottava sopimuksen purkuperuste.

Toki Stadlerilla on ollut paljon menetettävää. Kaupan purku olisi ollut Stadlerin maineelle erittäin kiusallinen. Ja kuka olisi ostanut nuo vaunut, jos kauppa olisi purettu? Stadelr oli selkä seinää vasten.

Nyt Stadler on kymmeneksi vuodeksi sitoutunut pitämään vaunut kunnossa ja jos vaunut eivät pääse 85 % käyttöasteeseen, HKL pystyy vaivatta purkamaan sopimuksen. Tuo vaikuttaa hyvältä dealilta. Kaiken järjen mukaan Variot näkyvät Helsingin katukuvassa liki 10 vuottaa ja jakson päättyessä HKL on erittäin vahvoilla sopimusneuvotteluissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt Stadler on kymmeneksi vuodeksi sitoutunut...


Eikös kuitenkin Bombardier?

Mutta muutoin samaa mieltä, sopimus on liikennelaitoksen kannalta sangen edullinen. Sopimus selkeyttää tilannetta eikä tulkinnanvaraisuutta jää juuri lainkaan. Mielenkiintoista on sitten nähdä, jatkuvatko erimielisyydet tiettyjen rakenteiden kestävyydestä missä laajuudessa. Nythän Bombardier ei allekirjoita niitä heikkouksia, mitkä VTT:n mittauksissa tulivat talvella esille. Joistakin asioista varmaan tullaan käymään vilkkaita keskusteluita jatkossakin.

----------


## vristo

> Minustakin tuo sopmius vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä. Ilmeisesti HKL:llä oli käytännössä erittäin ihan  uskottava sopimuksen purkuperuste.
> 
> Toki Stadlerilla on ollut paljon menetettävää. Kaupan purku olisi ollut Stadlerin maineelle erittäin kiusallinen. Ja kuka olisi ostanut nuo vaunut, jos kauppa olisi purettu? Stadelr oli selkä seinää vasten.
> 
> Nyt Stadler on kymmeneksi vuodeksi sitoutunut pitämään vaunut kunnossa ja jos vaunut eivät pääse 85 % käyttöasteeseen, HKL pystyy vaivatta purkamaan sopimuksen. Tuo vaikuttaa hyvältä dealilta. Kaiken järjen mukaan Variot näkyvät Helsingin katukuvassa liki 10 vuottaa ja jakson päättyessä HKL on erittäin vahvoilla sopimusneuvotteluissa.


Joo siis Stadlerhan noita Variobahneja nykyään valmistaa, mutta HKL:n Variotramien edustajana on Bombardier, joka valmisti noita aiemmin. HKL puolestaan tilasi ensimmäisen Vario-sarjansa (vaunut 201-220) Adtranzilta.

Tässä hieman linkkejä aiheeseen:
Linkki 1
Linkki 2

----------


## Albert

HKL:n ongelmat matalalattiavaunujen kanssa ohi, uutisoi  Ylen Aikainen.

----------


## vristo

Aikamoista propagandaa; 15 vaunua on nyt päivittäin liikenteessä muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta. Siis 15 vaunua neljästäkymmenestä. Mikä käyttöaste! Vuoden kuluttua pitäisi olla ajossa 36 vaunua päivittäin. Saanen epäillä...

----------


## Skurubisin

Ja miten se 15 vaunua lasketaan? Jos vaunun vuoro alkaa yhdellä variolla ja vaihtaa toiseen päivän aikana. Onko silloin Käytetty kaki vaunua päivän aikana. Eli kolme vaunun vaihtoa niin liikenteessä on ollut yhtäkkiä 6 vaunua...... vai onko se niin että kerralla pitää olla liikenteessä 15 vaunua...?

Skurubisin

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ja miten se 15 vaunua lasketaan?


Viime syksyksi oli ainakin määritelty 15 vakiovuoroa, jotka oli tarkoitus liikennöidä päivittäin matalavaunuilla.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> HKL:n ongelmat matalalattiavaunujen kanssa ohi, uutisoi  Ylen Aikainen.


Onko Bombardierilta annettu lahjuksia?  :Smile:   :Sad:

----------

